# Added Extra Light's To Garden Tractor



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

************************************************************
cruisin :idea: :money: 
I would like to know if anyone on this forum has added "EXTRA LIGHT'S" to their garden tractor ? Maybe just for look's or maybe so they can work way into the wee dark hours or to see how to move snow etc? Maybe if you could you might even POST SOME PICTURES":
S. J. JODY and Topdj ya'll can't post any answer to this question because we all know ya'll all have a AM / FM /CD player along with your T.V and a ICE CHEST on your tractors.  :clown: 
***************** SAMSRAM********************


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The only "extra" lights on my GT are the two led marker lights used as tail lights replacing the original reflectors and the flashing amber warning light on the roof of the snow cab. I also have an electric wiper on the cab. 

Not sure if you're asking how much you can draw off the charging system but I use all these and the headlights at the same time with the original 4 yr old battery and no modifications to the charging system.

I was thinking of adding 1 or 2 tractor work lights like those round ones at northern tool or jc whitney to the roof of the cab, but the snow reflects enough light that I don't think I need them.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Neighbor down the road from me added extra lights to his JD LX280. He went to the local auto parts store and bought some of those cheap driving lights for you car and wired in the whole system for under $30.00. He already had the bumper so he drilled the holes in the bumper and added the lights running the wire on the opposite side from his exhaust. He used zip ties to keep everything clear of moving parts. It really looks good and if I get time and see him putting around. I see if I can snap some pictures.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

Power=Voltage x Amperage.

if you have a 15 amp alt like my 212 does you can go up to 180 watts or less 

pritty simlpe if you have a 12 volt system and a 15 amp alt you get 180 

15x12= 180 you just need to know how much your tractor makes


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

no lights sam.. but i did ad a DVD player... :furious: :furious: 


actually the lights on my ride are pretty good.. they are plenty bright.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't have additional lights on the GT, but I intend on adding one or two too my snowblower attachment... when it's installed it blocks the lights..making snowblowing at night interesting to say the least.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Great question Sam and very timely.

I was thinking of doing the same thing. Nothing worse than backing down your driveway and getting smoked by some guy cause he can't see your headlights for the snow banks.

Giving this some thought, I bought 2 lights, but have not installed them yet.
The first is a battery operated flashing light, like the kind you'd put on your bicycle for night driving.
<img src="http://www.vistalite.com/vistalite_03/ANIflasher.gif".

The second light I picked up on sales is one of those cheesy colored light bars. Why, I'm not real sure. It has a lighter socket and switch on it already (but I do not have a lighter adapter on the tractor), or I could just hard wire it right into the lights I suppose.
<img src="http://images.canadiantire.ca/media/images/Automotive/TruckVanSUV/MudSplashGuards/0411667_100_CC_22b15.jpg">

My biggest problem right now is where to mount them. I figure since I'll be putting my box scraper on for additional weight, I would mount it there. But, I don't wanna hard wire anything because I removed the box scraper to mow.

One additional thought, how you do you install a flasher? Thinking a plain old automotive type flasher, but there are 2 prong and 3 prong. Which would you use?

SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You can also replace the stock bulbs with some that have a higher output for more visability.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm getting one of these to carry more "lights" on ice while I mow......does that count?


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Well, after having added the cigarette lighter adapter, I mounted the lights I posted above.

The flashing red light is a bicycle type light which can either be solid or flashing (I like it flashing). It is attached directly to the box scaper on the round vertical bar used to swivel the blade.

I mounted the neon light bar on a piece of 1x3 and then attached it on a couple of brackets to get it high enough to be seen over the box scaper. This one plugs into the cigarette lighter adapter I added next to the battery.

Sorry about the photo quality, my camera sucks and FROZE (by that I mean cold) while it was processing the picutre.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/Jam163.jpg">

SnowMower


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
Here is what I used on my 4 wheel drive Sears tractor. A little overkill but they could see me. HA HA
Rodster


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Rodster,
Nothing wrong with making yourself as visable as possible. When I'm plowing snow at my mom's place in NJ, the yuppies in their Japanese super cars drive by the driveway at 50-60 mph in a 35 MPH zone. We've had more than one end up in the lawn. Mt tractor is tough, but I'm sure I'd lose a game of tag with a 3,000 pound car going 50. I've improved the lights on the tractor in hopes that they see me before they attempt to kill me


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Did you notice it even had a CB radio? later I added a car sterio.
Rodster


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Did you notice it even had a CB radio? later I added a car sterio.
> Rodster *


That is way cooool!


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

WOW Rod!

What a monster. Talk about a head turner. Does it sound like a monster truck too?

-=A=-



> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Hi
> Here is what I used on my 4 wheel drive Sears tractor. A little overkill but they could see me. HA HA
> Rodster *


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:smoking: Roll me another i can still see the picture:smoking: 

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/Jam163.jpg>


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
I started out running the stock 10 HP Briggs then I went to a two cyl 16 HP. I used it for about 4 years then I scraped it out. It was fun building it just to see if I could make it work. 
Rodster


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

snowmower, i added a 2 prong 552 flasher in the single wire off the switch that feeds my tail lights, they flash fine. hope this helps.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That is an awesome tractor Rodster:thumbsup:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Rodster,

Could you post a new thread with some pics of the 4WD tractor.
How about some details on the drivetrain. Thanks


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Rodster,
> 
> Could you post a new thread with some pics of the 4WD tractor.
> How about some details on the drivetrain. Thanks *


aegt5000 here is the post when he first posted it here.

Rods 4wheel drive tractor


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
If anybody has more questions or details feel free to PM me.
It was the model with the seperate trans not a trans axle as I had to run one continous chain from trans to both axles. It was one long chain.
Rodster


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *snowmower, i added a 2 prong 552 flasher in the single wire off the switch that feeds my tail lights, they flash fine. hope this helps. *


thanks TJW. That is what I figured, but glad to get confirmation before I start splicing into wires.

Rodster, nice rig.

SnowMower


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

thanks
Sorry got carried away............did not mean to hijack your thread.
Rodster


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Hi
> Here is what I used on my 4 wheel drive Sears tractor. A little overkill but they could see me. HA HA
> Rodster *


hey rodster how does that 4 wheel drive work the rods that run down to the front wheels what r they for any pics on it ???????


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

So what's the purpose of the lights? Looks more like a "pimp your ride" add-on than a functional setup. For a rear work light I think you'd be better off with a tractor light like northern sells for about $15. The one that looks like a small sealed beam headlight in a black housing. With two mounted in back, you could angle them to show close up where you are working and the other could shine out further to see where you're headed.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *So what's the purpose of the lights? Looks more like a "pimp your ride" add-on than a functional setup. For a rear work light I think you'd be better off with a tractor light like northern sells for about $15. The one that looks like a small sealed beam headlight in a black housing. With two mounted in back, you could angle them to show close up where you are working and the other could shine out further to see where you're headed. *


Well, you're right. The neon one is kind of a pimp my ride. But it does give off a little extra light for backing up.
But the flasher is a good warning light for the cars that love to drive just a little quick down my street. 

The sealed beam you mention may be a project for next year. Cheap, quick and dirty was the theme for 2004. 

SnowMower


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Jbetts
The angle iron braces to the front end are for the blade. I did not want the blade force to push on the front end. 
Rodster


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Hey Rod, did having the light in front of you not flash in your eyes?

Not being a smart a$$, this is a genuine question. As I am thinking of a possible light as such for next year, but wondering where to mount it.

SnowMower


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

"Cheap, quick and dirty!"....I think I used to date her!


----------

